# Kobe going from #8 to #24



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why is Kobe doing this?



> Kobe Bryant's fans might have to buy another jersey next season. That's because multiple sources have told ESPN.com that Bryant will change his number to 24 next season.
> 
> In order for a player to change jersey numbers at will, he either has to change teams or have the team inform the league of the decision more than six months in advance. Players who stay with the same team must have worn the same number for four seasons or longer. Sources say the Lakers informed the league of Bryant's wish to change his number by this year's March 3 deadline.


[MORE IN LINK]


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I had just read that, pretty interesting...but kinda late, lol


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Should change it to 81


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

obviously to get more jersey sales...

so which one of u guys will try to buy it up?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I remember a while back hearing a rumor about this.. interesting..


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

It still is most likely a rumor.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

**** I'll buy one


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Now that I think about it, I hope its not a jinx


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

He Shud Change It To 81!
Wtf is 24? lOl


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

umm i dont like it, i like ocho


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

81...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

24 huh..... One more then 23 :wink:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

NOOO!!!! Kobe has to immortalize NUMERO OCHO!

Now what will we retire? 8 or 24? This is dumb, Kobe...say it ain't so...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

cant wait for the 8+24 = 32 bull**** to come out.

bring on the haters


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

huh?

he wore 24 in high school before switching to 33 his senior year before being the ocho in LA.


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

I think Kobe is changing his # to show that he's a new Kobe. #8 will show his first 10 years and #24 will be his next. Kobe plays nothing like Jordan. I don't know why there compared.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Kobe is is himself no matter what, a great player that doesn't really matter. That would be interesting to see him in a different jersey number.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Top 10 reasons Kobe changed his number from 8 to 24

10. With no college education he has finally learned to count that high
9. How many total assists he had this year
8. Always wants to be thought of as better than Jordan and now at least his number is
7. How many years he should have spent in prison 
6. How many karats the next ring is going to be when he messes up
5. Average points the rest of the starting 5 for the Lakers averages with him in the lineup
4. A show of respect to Shaq and how many more wins the Lakers would have had if he hadn't chased him away
3. How many fouls he thought he actually commited this year
2. A big fan of Keifer Sutherland
1. Wanted to get his jersey number and shot attempts closer to each other and most of the 30's were already retired by the Lakers. 



In all seriousness I think this is a weird move by him, but whatever makes him happy I guess. As a Blazer fan I hate Kobe because he beats us most of the time. He is however taking time this summer to workout with our rokkie from this past year Martell Webster, and that can only mean good things for Webster because Kobe is a great player.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Top 10 reasons Kobe changed his number from 8 to 24
> 
> 10. With no college education he has finally learned to count that high
> 9. How many total assists he had this year
> ...


 Sheer hatred, but you have to laugh at some of them. :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Top 10 reasons Kobe changed his number from 8 to 24
> 
> 10. With no college education he has finally learned to count that high
> 9. How many total assists he had this year
> ...


LOL, great stuff.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm happy....and surprised you guys thought this was funny. I would poke the same kind of fun at any of the Blazers.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

He's trying to be one up on MJ


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wow im surprised none of you all mentioned this, its funny b/c somone on this forum mentioned it over summer, that turiaf guy or w/e who says hes close w/ teh lakers, and said somthign about Kobe in the summer siginng 24 istead of 8 and somoen asked him to do 8 and he said no, and somone said why 24 he said you'll see..somthign liek that, do you gusy remember??


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> wow im surprised none of you all mentioned this, its funny b/c somone on this forum mentioned it over summer, that turiaf guy or w/e who says hes close w/ teh lakers, and said somthign about Kobe in the summer siginng 24 istead of 8 and somoen asked him to do 8 and he said no, and somone said why 24 he said you'll see..somthign liek that, do you gusy remember??


yeah he did that at a Boys and Girls Club thingy or somthin....i think it was he didnt put a # next to his sig-idk whether or not he usually does. But the guy asked him to put his #8 next to the sig, n he somthing like cant do that..i got a suprise for--or somthing along those lines'''''''yeah it was this past summer


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> wow im surprised none of you all mentioned this, its funny b/c somone on this forum mentioned it over summer, that turiaf guy or w/e who says hes close w/ teh lakers, and said somthign about Kobe in the summer siginng 24 istead of 8 and somoen asked him to do 8 and he said no, and somone said why 24 he said you'll see..somthign liek that, do you gusy remember??


Do you speak, or type in English? Just asking...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> He's trying to be one up on MJ


That actually seems like the most likely reason. It's the first thing that i thought of.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> wow im surprised none of you all mentioned this, its funny b/c somone on this forum mentioned it over summer, that turiaf guy or w/e who says hes close w/ teh lakers, and said somthign about Kobe in the summer siginng 24 istead of 8 and somoen asked him to do 8 and he said no, and somone said why 24 he said you'll see..somthign liek that, do you gusy remember??


yeah, it was originally posted last August...



> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=196237&highlight=
> 
> From the NBA Wire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I guess the guy was a credible source.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Top 10 reasons Kobe changed his number from 8 to 24
> 
> 10. With no college education he has finally learned to count that high
> 9. How many total assists he had this year
> ...


lmao, repped.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't get the Keifer Sutherland reference though?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't get the Keifer Sutherland reference though?



He's the star of the tv show "24"


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*No. 8 Won't Explain No. 24*

No. 8 Won't Explain No. 24

By Mike Bresnahan, Times Staff Writer
April 27, 2006

PHOENIX — Kobe Bryant appeared to be surprised, if not mildly annoyed, that word leaked out about his planned jersey switch and declined to provide his insights on it until after the Laker season ends.

Bryant, who has worn No. 8 for 10 seasons, was granted approval by the league to wear No. 24 next season but refused to talk about it Wednesday with reporters because "it's the playoffs, man" he said.

Bryant did smile when asked if he was a fan of Jack Bauer, the character played by Kiefer Sutherland on the Fox TV show "24".

Bryant wore No. 24 before his senior season at Lower Merion (Pa.) High and switched to No. 33 as a senior. He could not wear No. 33 with the Lakers because it was retired after Kareem Abdul-Jabbar's career ended.

Forward Jim Jackson, signed by the Lakers last month, currently wears No. 24. He said he spoke with Bryant about the possible switch and agreed to give the number up next season if he returns to the team. Jackson, 35, will be an unrestricted free agent.

Players often receive compensation from other players if they agree to give up their jersey numbers.

"I'll get something out of it," Jackson said, smiling.

Bryant's No. 8 is the NBA's fourth-most popular jersey, according to sales figures released recently by the league. A fan at Wednesday's playoff game between the Lakers and Phoenix Suns taped "24" over the No. 8 on his Bryant jersey.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,2238830.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

The MAMBA said:


> Do you speak, or type in English? Just asking...


 lol I was wondering the same. I had to read that four times to get what he was saying.

If he does go through with it, years down the line when his jersey is retired it would probably have both numbers on it, like 8/24.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

He will change, then after a year or two he'll go back to #8. Why? You know.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Top 10 reasons Kobe changed his number from 8 to 24
> He is however taking time this summer to workout with our rokkie from this past year Martell Webster, and that can only mean good things for Webster because Kobe is a great player.



Yeah, and I thought I heard Travis Outlaw was joining them as well.


----------

